# Follow up to "what do you do with the rebound"



## Spellbound (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all,
I wanted to follow up here to say, I did successfully end the romantic relationship with the rebound. We were friends before, and I am happy to say are still friends. He will always have a special place in my heart. He made me feel like a woman again, instead of a scorned piece of crap. He taught me how to kiss again, (I swear I didn't know what to do it had been so long since I had really been kissed.) He showed me what it was like to be with a good man who is patient, kind, and thoughtful, and set the bar very high for future guys. There were far to many issues for us to ever have a future as a couple, (faith, life style, etc.,) so it was never going to go far, but I needed it. Thankfully, I hit the breaks physically and he was very respectful, (persistent, but respectful,) and we never went past making out  If I had slept with him I'd either still be with him or I would be tearing myself apart with guilt so I'm very glad I drew that line. 
Anyway, just wanted to say I heeded the good advice here and managed it without being unkind. He is dating others now too and I really hope he finds someone wonderful. I supposed the rebound is inevitable, but it doesn't have to be a disaster.


----------

